# suV for the V!



## AcadianTornado

Hey guys, 

Wasn't sure where to post this (in the Hunting or Lifestyle section)... On the verge of buying an suv to have more room for us with our daily things and making more room to accomodate a growing Whistler who's supposed to reach 70lbs... (An Acura Rsx just won't cut it anymore..!). Thinking of going with an Acura Mdx because of trunk size. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kay92

We went from a Toyota Camry to a Rav4. So much better. Different make and model, but same issue. Good Luck!


----------



## Benita

We have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and enough space for two big dogs ;D


----------



## MilesMom

We have a 4 runner! We love it for the dog


----------



## Suliko

We too have a 4runner for our two Vs, and there is still plenty of space left for camping gear


----------



## CrazyCash

I have an Acura RDX and two dogs. The cargo space on the RDX is kind of small - I put the seats down flat for the dogs. The MDX has a much larger cargo space, so I think that would definitely work.


----------



## dmak

I have a Subaru outback and couldn't be happier with the cargo space and gas mileage (awd is a must). Had an Infiniti qx4 (Nissan pathfinder) and found that the outback has more cargo space


----------



## texasred

I drive a diesel Suburban. Plenty of room for three dogs and everything else I need put in it.


----------



## KB87

I've got a Nissan Rogue which is perfect for our boy in the back. It's easy for him to get in/out of and has enough room for what we need! A Murano may give more room for a bigger pup but my Rogue is perfect in my opinion.

My boyfriend's coupe is definitely not dog friendly so my SUV is the choice vehicle to escort our little guy around.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I have a Dodge Durango and love it. Enough room for two Vs in the back seats or the very back. But they never have to ride in the way back bec we don't have kids, yet. But I think one car seat and the two Vs would still fit in the back seats. Adults however aren't given much legroom back there but I've had it for over 7 years and over 120k miles without issue.


----------



## hotmischief

Love my Grand Cherokee. This is the second Jeep we have had for our dogs and they are very low on maintenance, comfortable.

They are the only SUV that has enough height room in the back for a Dane to stand up, but there is plenty of room for both Dane and Viszla.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

We have a VW Touareg and it's a perfect size for out 2 v's in the back. (One is about 42 lbs and one is 58 lbs).


----------



## harrigab

Ruby goes in the boot of my Mitsubishi L200, she shares it with a black lab when we go on pheasant drives


----------



## Oquirrh the V

I have a 4-Runner and we love it. Oquirrh gets the whole back seat to himself, but sometimes prefers to sit on top of all our camping stuff.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Oquirrh the V, I'm surprised you can keep the window down that low. Luna would jump out of that in a heartbeat.


----------



## DougAndKate

Nissan Xterra for big trips and I recently bought a Toyota Matrix hatchback for my commuter car, and Elroy _barely_ fits back there (60 pounds).


----------



## VictoriaW

Gracie is stuck with a minivan on the weekdays, but she came along this weekend to test drive a Wrangler and an FJ Cruiser for my husband. 

The Toyota salesperson gained huge points by gushing endlessly over our dog, something the Jeep guy was not smart enough to do!


----------



## Oquirrh the V

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Oquirrh the V, I'm surprised you can keep the window down that low. Luna would jump out of that in a heartbeat.


We were stopped, otherwise, I wouldn't have had it rolled down that far. Especially on a bumpy dirt road, he would bounce right out. ;D


----------



## redbirddog

We do well with our 2006 Jeep Liberty with the back seat down, or at least one seat of the two down. Mud plastic mats and removable and cleanable covers on the seats. Two Hungarian Pointers, 45 pounds and 60 pounds.

RBD


----------



## raps702

We are also looking for a suv, especially now that our new baby was due November 16th!!! We need room for a baby and our dog Axel. We have looked at the Audi Q7, the volvo xc90, the touareg, and the Acura MDX. We like them all.... And of course they are all kinda pricey...


----------



## AcadianTornado

Probably going with the Mdx, as our canadian winters bring lots of snow and Ice and I love the idea of the superhandling AWD. Also, I need room for my stinky hockey gear (which Whistler seems to adore... The gf, not so much!). Thanks for all the feedback, made me revisit the process, an enjoyable one! Who doesn't like shopping for a car right!?!?! Shopping for other things, well, that's a different story!


----------



## AcadianTornado

Decided to go with the Mdx! Picking it up tonight... . Always a great day when a new vehicle joins the family!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Wow. Nice pick. Jealous. That's all I can say. Jealous. But I do love my gas guzzling Durango. I guess that's the irresponsible American side of me. 😕


----------



## R E McCraith

Dirty Pickup trucks - a Tired V & Lonely wifes - The only life for me & the V - just kidding - ALMOST - LOL


----------



## AcadianTornado

Just put up the dog gate inside! All systems go! I'll try snapping a few pics!


----------



## Benita

dmak said:


> I have a Subaru outback and couldn't be happier with the cargo space and gas mileage (awd is a must). Had an Infiniti qx4 (Nissan pathfinder) and found that the outback has more cargo space


I have an outback as well and I love it!!!


----------



## emilycn

I keep telling my boyfriend that I want an engagement Subaru! He usually counters with an engagement down-payment. But a girl (and her dog) can dream...


----------



## R E McCraith

Have a X5 4 me & a F-150 for the pup - 4/4 - flat bed cover - keep everything in there so all I need is the pup 2 go hunt anything - pup gear bag- gun bag - long guns -shell bag - crate & cover - sleeping bags - the list is endless - as long as U and the pup can make it 2 the field - I still forget something - LOL


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Texas Red,

Where did you get the diesel Suburban? Engine swap? My husband will be jealous. 

We recently traded in a very sweet customized Dodge diesel 2500 truck for a Ford Expedition EL (same size as a Suburban) mostly because of the pup. Just brought it back from the first long road trip to the cabin with Ellie, my mom, my mother in law and tons of Christmas decorations. Still had plenty of room for Ellie's crate/bed/stuff and three women who seriously over pack. It was a great road trip vehicle. However, I pay zero attention to the gas mileage :. 

We also have a CRV and Ellie's crate will fit but takes up either the entire back seat or more than half of the hatch and does not leave much room for other cargo.


----------



## Rudy

suv are we going grocery shopping ;D ;D

or risking extreme raw real conditons for Reds 

Kennels 4 , rear heat all of the Leer custom, 3 sliders with Mate screens , coolers, hydration system and racks and 5 power points and gun and rod racks

netted gear bags as well above 
Each kennels supports cooling fans as well when the Core needs to be reduced some from Flexing 

The Meat stacker S.D V 10 1 ton 4x4 air bags and fun

mileage? ;D 8)

pulls any thing you press

she said


----------



## zigzag

Mostly he rides Shotgun. Wet okole seat covers are a must have for any mud loving mutt owners.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Y'all make a girl feel soft for wanting the comfort of a big huge SUV for hauling dogs and family. Below are pictures of my husband's preferred means of transport. They are all 4WD, but I can haul a lot of stuff and sleep in the Expedition if I need to. I doubt the crate will fit in the rockcrawler, but maybe they make a 5 point racing harness for dogs!


----------



## Vizsladad

Had a Ford Explorer and now have a Toyota Highlander. I love them both, they both have the room we need. Had a V and and Afghan and had room for both. Only gripe is the mileage both around 17 town and only 21-22 open road

Vizsladad


----------



## Rudy




----------



## Capa

We have a Honda CR-V and love it. Plenty of room for crates, gear, and lots of storage compartments. It's also nice in snow and gets good gas mileage.


----------



## born36

We have a CRV and it is great. 

My Mum had an acura MDX. Great as well and tons of space.


----------



## Carolina Blue

FLgatorgirl said:


> but maybe they make a 5 point racing harness for dogs!


Working on it! A helmet would be nice too!


----------



## texasred

FLgatorgirl
We have always kept at least one diesel.
My husband being a diesel mechanic keeps the cost of repairs low. This is a bad picture of the 4x4 that we hunt out of.

Rudy Santa has nothing on my husbands packing skills.
He can put a duck and goose spread, dog kennels, every thing we need for the hunt, plus 4 people in one of these vehicles.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

TexasRed,

My husband said maybe you had an older diesel "burb when I mentioned your previous post. He doesn't understand why Chevy will not bring the diesel back in that vehicle since they already have the Duramax in the trucks. We almost bought an diesel Excursion instead of the Expedition EL, but decided on the Expedition as my inlaws are not in good health and the Expedition is easier to get them in and out of.


----------



## Rudy

Da Chevy GMC Diesels those years were not worth a plug nickle Biggest Junk ever  :

There new rigs Duramax are much sweeter and the Allison Rocks it some fun ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Rudy,

We have had the Duramax as well as Ford's Powerstroke leave us stranded more than once. In fact, the Powerstroke liked to just shut off while driving at speed on the interstate pulling a trailer. The only diesel we have been really happy with is the Cummins. Zero problems ever on two different trucks. No diesels in the family right now for the first time in a very long time. Husband is itching to get another one, I think he misses the smell ;D.


----------



## Rudy

;D

SOME HELPED RAW HUNTING AS WELL ;D

YOU MUST SUPPORT THE PUSH  :


----------

